# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  فرهنگیان... مزایا و معایب؟!

## Unfriendly

سلام
میخواستم نظرتون رو در مورد فرهنگیان بدونم و اینکه چه خوبی ها و چه معایبی از نظر شما داره؟! (برای یک پسر)

راستی اونطور که مشخصه اعلام شدن برای مصاحبه به منزله ی قبول نشدن در رشته های بالاتر از اون کدرشته خاص نیست! 
چون فرهنگیان متمرکز هست نه نیمه متمرکز! 

ممنون

----------


## saj8jad

> سلام
> میخواستم نظرتون رو در مورد فرهنگیان بدونم و اینکه چه خوبی ها و چه معایبی از نظر شما داره؟! (برای یک پسر)
> 
> راستی اونطور که مشخصه اعلام شدن برای مصاحبه به منزله ی قبول نشدن در رشته های بالاتر از اون کدرشته خاص نیست! 
> چون فرهنگیان متمرکز هست نه نیمه متمرکز! 
> 
> ممنون



سلام گرامی
2 سال سربازی نمیخواد بری
3 ماه تابستون تعطیلی + سایر ایام تعطیلات سال
از بابت کار خیالت راحته در آینده ولی یه حقوق تقریبا بخوری و نمیری داره (در حد زنده موندن!) ، در همین حد حدودا
بیشتر در موردش تحقیق کن عزیز

بله مصاحبه داره و باید در مصاحبه حتما قبول بشید

----------


## Unfriendly

> سلام گرامی
> 2 سال سربازی نمیخواد بری
> 3 ماه تابستون تعطیلی + سایر ایام تعطیلات سال
> از بابت کار خیالت راحته در آینده ولی یه حقوق تقریبا بخوری و نمیری داره ، در همین حد


دانشگاه که میری انگار رفتی دبیرستان 4 سال دوباره  :Yahoo (21):  (کلاس های 20 نفره فقط پسر)

جایی پیشرفتی نداری تو این رشته ، حتی بخوای وارد کار کنکورم بشی برای یک دبیر معمولی سخته موفقیت تا یک دکتر که اومده کنکور تدریس میکنه
و اینکه برای یک عمر تو یک شهر کوچیک محل خدمتت گیر کردی 

نظر شما چیه؟! به نظرم برای کسی که میخواد پیشرفت کنه جالب نیست

----------


## marzie_

کامل گفتید اما اگر بتونن معلم کنکور بشن حقوقشون خیلی خوب میشه . البته این شانس بیشتر برای مناطق محرومه که هنوز خیلی معلمای کنکوری ندارن نه شهرهای بزرگ 


> سلام گرامی
> 2 سال سربازی نمیخواد بری
> 3 ماه تابستون تعطیلی + سایر ایام تعطیلات سال
> از بابت کار خیالت راحته در آینده ولی یه حقوق تقریبا بخوری و نمیری داره (در حد زنده موندن!) ، در همین حد حدودا
> بیشتر در موردش تحقیق کن عزیز
> 
> بله مصاحبه داره و باید در مصاحبه حتما قبول بشید

----------


## saj8jad

> دانشگاه که میری انگار رفتی دبیرستان 4 سال دوباره  (کلاس های 20 نفره فقط پسر)
> 
> جایی پیشرفتی نداری تو این رشته ، حتی بخوای وارد کار کنکورم بشی برای یک دبیر معمولی سخته موفقیت تا یک دکتر که اومده کنکور تدریس میکنه
> و اینکه برای یک عمر تو یک شهر کوچیک محل خدمتت گیر کردی 
> 
> نظر شما چیه؟! به نظرم برای کسی که میخواد پیشرفت کنه جالب نیست


بله عرض کردم خدمتتون
کلا واسه کسی که فقط میخواد یه کاری داشته باشه تا از گرسنگی نمیره اونم تو این وضعیتی که اصطلاحا حیوان نجیبی به نام سگ صاحبش رو نمیشناسه کافی به نظر میرسه
نظر من مهم نیست ، باید ببینید برنامه تون برای آیندتون چیه ، چه اهدافی رو در فکر دارید و ...
اصولا در حد همون بخور و نمیر روش حساب کنید
اگر به فکر پیشرفت و ترقی بیشتری اونطوری که حالا گفتید هستید بهتره سمتش نرید

=== پینوشت ===
البته باز اگر سمت استادی دانشگاه برید بحث یه مقدار متفاوت تر میشه

----------


## Unfriendly

> بله عرض کردم خدمتتون
> کلا واسه کسی که فقط میخواد یه کاری داشته باشه تا از گرسنگی نمیره اونم تو این وضعیتی که اصطلاحا حیوان نجیبی به نام سگ صاحبش رو نمیشناسه کافی به نظر میرسه
> نظر من مهم نیست ، باید ببینید برنامه تون برای آیندتون چیه ، چه اهدافی رو در فکر دارید و ...
> اصولا در حد همون بخور و نمیر روش حساب کنید
> اگر به فکر پیشرفت و ترقی بیشتری اونطوری که حالا گفتید هستید بهتره سمتش نرید
> 
> === پینوشت ===
> البته باز اگر سمت استادی دانشگاه برید بحث یه مقدار متفاوت تر میشه


از دبیری به استادی در دانشگاه میشه رسید؟!  :Yahoo (35):  با دکتری گرفتن اره؟! 
تکلیف آموزش و پرورش چی میشه در اون صورت؟!

----------


## saj8jad

> از دبیری به استادی در دانشگاه میشه رسید؟!  با دکتری گرفتن اره؟! 
> تکلیف آموزش و پرورش چی میشه در اون صورت؟!


اطلاعی ندارم در این مورد عزیز
ولی فکر نمیکنم بشه ، دانشگاه فرهنگیان صرفا واسه معلمی و دبیری هستش تو نظام آموزش پرورش ، بحث آموزش عالی جداست کلا
بتونید عضو هیئت علمی بشید و همچنین استاد دانشگاه بشید شرایطتون بهتر و متفاوت تر خواهد بود

----------


## _ Joker _

در ضمن اینم یادتون نره که باید یکم خا*یه مالی کنین مثلا تو دانشگاه نماز شرکت کنین و روزه بگیرین و نماز جمعه ها رو برین و راهپیمایی ها رو شرکت کنید( چون بهتون امتیاز میدن و آخر سر بر اساس اون امتیازی که دارین میتونین شهر های خوب انتقالی بگیرین) خلاصه حفظ ظاهر باید بکنین یعنی دقیقا مثل مسئولین عزیزمون
حقوق پایه برای دبیری 1800 و برای تربیت معلم 1200 هست البته توی دانشگاه به هر دو گروه یعنی دبیری و تربیت معلم 700 تومن میدن که از این 700 تومن 400 تومنش میره برای خوابگاه و غذا و بیمه و ... تقریبا نزدیکای 300 براتون میمونه توی دانشگاه بعد 4 سال اون حقوق پایه رو دریافت می کنید
در مورد دبیری کنکور هم واقعا باید یه معلم با سواد باشین و کنارش یکمم شانس داشته باشین و در ضمن تبلیغات نامرئی ( یکم شرایط و توضیحاتش پیچیدس) بکنین تا دانش آموزا به طرفتون سرازیر بشن خلاصه بستگی به علاقه و تلاشت داره دبیر، داریم به زور بند تومبونش رو میکشه بالا دبیر هم داریم 10-20 تا دکتر رو میخره و میفروشه

----------


## .Mehrdad.

اگه آدم قانعی هستی و نمیخوای استرس هایی که این دوره زمونه جوونا دارند رو نداشته باشی 
خوبه

----------


## Unfriendly

> در ضمن اینم یادتون نره که باید یکم خا*یه مالی کنین مثلا تو دانشگاه نماز شرکت کنین و روزه بگیرین و نماز جمعه ها رو برین و راهپیمایی ها رو شرکت کنید( چون بهتون امتیاز میدن و آخر سر بر اساس اون امتیازی که دارین میتونین شهر های خوب انتقالی بگیرین) خلاصه حفظ ظاهر باید بکنین یعنی دقیقا مثل مسئولین عزیزمون
> حقوق پایه برای دبیری 1800 و برای تربیت معلم 1200 هست البته توی دانشگاه به هر دو گروه یعنی دبیری و تربیت معلم 700 تومن میدن که از این 700 تومن 400 تومنش میره برای خوابگاه و غذا و بیمه و ... تقریبا نزدیکای 300 براتون میمونه توی دانشگاه بعد 4 سال اون حقوق پایه رو دریافت می کنید
> در مورد دبیری کنکور هم واقعا باید یه معلم با سواد باشین و کنارش یکمم شانس داشته باشین و در ضمن تبلیغات نامرئی ( یکم شرایط و توضیحاتش پیچیدس) بکنین تا دانش آموزا به طرفتون سرازیر بشن خلاصه بستگی به علاقه و تلاشت داره دبیر، داریم به زور بند تومبونش رو میکشه بالا دبیر هم داریم 10-20 تا دکتر رو میخره و میفروشه


بله دبیر داریم که قشنگ اندازه ده تا دکتر در میاره ولی خب فک نکنم دبیر تو یک شهر کوچیک حتی اگه توی زمینه کنکور هم مطرح بشه بتونه پول خوبی در بیاره اونم دبیری زبان!

انتقالی گرفتن هم حداقلش باید ده سالی باشی تا شاید شانس بهت رو کنه بتونی به شهر بالاتر انتقالی بگیری که یعنی از صفر باید شروع کنی باز
تو اون 10 سال هم حتما زن گرفتی و بچه داری و دیگه پایبند شهر شدی و برو نیستی

حقوق معلمی هم درحالت عادی کفاف هیچی نمیدی و باید در کنارش ی شغل دست و پا کنی...

شرایط پیچیده ایه در کل  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## dars

حقوق معلم ابتدایی یعنی ۱۲۰۰ هست الان یعنی؟

----------


## _ Joker _

> حقوق معلم ابتدایی یعنی ۱۲۰۰ هست الان یعنی؟


آری البته بعد اینکه درستو تموم کردی موقع ورود به دانشگاه ماهی بهت 300 تومن میدن

----------


## BlackRose

بنظر من ؛ 
مزایا: *تعهد در استخدام داره* و تو این شرایطی که خیلی از دانشگاه رفتنا تضمین کننده شغل نیست خوبه. *معافیت از سربازی داره* البته اگر پسری. *تو هفته حدود 24 ساعت کار میکنی و تعطیلیهای خودشو داره 
*معایب:* حقوق بالایی نداره* اما بازم خوبه بنظرم تو این شرایط* جذابیت دانشگاهش کمتر از دانشگاه های دیگه ممکنه باشه* اگر این موضوع برات اهمیت داره*
*

----------


## Unfriendly

> بنظر من ؛ 
> مزایا: *تعهد در استخدام داره* و تو این شرایطی که خیلی از دانشگاه رفتنا تضمین کننده شغل نیست خوبه. *معافیت از سربازی داره* البته اگر پسری. *تو هفته حدود 24 ساعت کار میکنی و تعطیلیهای خودشو داره 
> *معایب:* حقوق بالایی نداره* اما بازم خوبه بنظرم تو این شرایط* جذابیت دانشگاهش کمتر از دانشگاه های دیگه ممکنه باشه* اگر این موضوع برات اهمیت داره*
> *


جذابیت دانشگاهی کمتر رو بهتره بگیم جذابیت دانشگاهی صفر  :Yahoo (20): 

بعدشم پیشرفتی نداره این شغل ، برای کسی که پیشرفت میخواد خوب نیست ( حالا نمیدونم این حس پیشرفت خالی ی حس پوچ احمقانیس یا ن! )

----------


## hidiaries

وقتی تا کارشناسی خوندیم؟ میشه بعد از اون ارشد رو دانشگاه دیگه ای ادامه داد در حین اینکه به تعهدمون هم توی محل خدمت میرسیم؟

----------


## JOEY_DEX

خوب شما که این همه ازش تنفر داری نرو مگه چاقو گذاشتن رو گردنت که باید بری :Yahoo (21):

----------


## سحر96

واسه دخترا چی؟

----------


## BlackRose

> جذابیت دانشگاهی کمتر رو بهتره بگیم جذابیت دانشگاهی صفر 
> 
> بعدشم پیشرفتی نداره این شغل ، برای کسی که پیشرفت میخواد خوب نیست ( حالا نمیدونم این حس پیشرفت خالی ی حس پوچ احمقانیس یا ن! )


آره میخواستم بگم صفر گفتم شاید اشتباه کنم  :Yahoo (1): 
آره ، مگر اینکه بتونی یک دبیر موفق بشی و بری تو کار کنکور! که هم کار سختیه هم بقول آریان حیدری یک بیزینس رو به نزوله

----------


## dars

[QUOTE=_ Joker _;1352239]آری البته بعد اینکه درستو تموم کردی موقع ورود به دانشگاه ماهی بهت 300 تومن میدن[/QUOTE
چرا چرند میگی موقع ورود ۷۰۰اگه تو شهر خودت باشی
موقع خروج ۱۸۰۰
#الکی حرف نزنیم

----------


## ali.nanok

*[QUOTE=dars;1352783]




 نوشته اصلی توسط _ Joker _


آری البته بعد اینکه درستو تموم کردی موقع ورود به دانشگاه ماهی بهت 300 تومن میدن[/QUOTE
چرا چرند میگی موقع ورود ۷۰۰اگه تو شهر خودت باشی
موقع خروج ۱۸۰۰
#الکی حرف نزنیم


ایشون هم با کسر هزینه خوابگاه و غذا و ... این مبلغ رو گفتن

 عزیزانی که میرن سمت این رشته میتونن بعد اتمام دوران کارشناسی کنکور ارشد بدن و برن سراغ رشته دومی که دوست دارن در مورد محل تدریس هم بنظرم فکر کنم به عنوان مامور به تحصیل بتونن به شهری که توش تحصیل میکنن انتقال پیدا کنن

قطعا علاقه حرف اول رو میزنه اما عزیزانی که قصد انتخاب این شغل رو دارن پیشنهاد میکنم به فکر شغل دوم هم باشن
*

----------


## amiri

سلام.
به عنوان یه زخم خورده که والدینش هر دو معلم هستن و هر دو تاشون 30سال خدمت هستن و حتی سابقه پیشرفت و پست گرفتن تو اداره کل و مدیریت مدرسه رو دارن، خدمتتون عرض کنم که واقعا به نسبت کارمندای ساده ی بقیه ادارات حقوقشون خییلی کمتره. واقعا در حد بخور نمیره و اگه خدایی نکرده هزینه ی غیرقابل پیش بینی بیاد وسط، جمع کردنش کار سختیه. مزایای کمی داره، اکثر ادارات تو شهرها هتل دارن، سانس ورزش و بدنسازی و استخر و... دارن. اضافه کاری دارن و هزارتا چیز دیگه.

 ولی خب تو این شرایط اقتصادی، از بیکار نشستن تو خونه خیلی بهتره. اگه بتونین برین دانشگاه شهید رجایی شرایط متفاونه. چون با مدرک مهندسی میتونین کار جانبی هم انجام بدین تو نظام مهندسی و موسسات و غیره. تربیت معلم واسه دختر ها ایده آله.  چون هم محیط کاریش مناسبه هم در آینده نان آور اصلی خانواده نیستن و حقوقشون یه جور مکمل حقوق آقای خونه است. بهترین ترکیب واسه زندگی آقای کارمند بانک و خانم معلمه.  :Yahoo (20): 
دیدم که میگم. واقعا هیچ دغدغه ای ندارن اینجور خونه ها. 
در نهایت اینکه زندگی به سختی میگذره، ولی خدا رو شکر میگذره...
موفق باشید.

----------


## serentipity

> سلام.
> به عنوان یه زخم خورده که والدینش هر دو معلم هستن و هر دو تاشون 30سال خدمت هستن و حتی سابقه پیشرفت و پست گرفتن تو اداره کل و مدیریت مدرسه رو دارن، خدمتتون عرض کنم که واقعا به نسبت کارمندای ساده ی بقیه ادارات حقوقشون خییلی کمتره. واقعا در حد بخور نمیره و اگه خدایی نکرده هزینه ی غیرقابل پیش بینی بیاد وسط، جمع کردنش کار سختیه. مزایای کمی داره، اکثر ادارات تو شهرها هتل دارن، سانس ورزش و بدنسازی و استخر و... دارن. اضافه کاری دارن و هزارتا چیز دیگه.
> 
>  ولی خب تو این شرایط اقتصادی، از بیکار نشستن تو خونه خیلی بهتره. اگه بتونین برین دانشگاه شهید رجایی شرایط متفاونه. چون با مدرک مهندسی میتونین کار جانبی هم انجام بدین تو نظام مهندسی و موسسات و غیره. تربیت معلم واسه دختر ها ایده آله.  چون هم محیط کاریش مناسبه هم در آینده نان آور اصلی خانواده نیستن و حقوقشون یه جور مکمل حقوق آقای خونه است. بهترین ترکیب واسه زندگی آقای کارمند بانک و خانم معلمه. 
> دیدم که میگم. واقعا هیچ دغدغه ای ندارن اینجور خونه ها. 
> در نهایت اینکه زندگی به سختی میگذره، ولی خدا رو شکر میگذره...
> موفق باشید.


چقدر زندگی ما شبیه هم بوده پس :Yahoo (4): 
ولی من چون پدرو مادرم معلم بودن خودم نزدم اصلا تربیت معلمو

----------


## dars

دعا کنید من معلم بشم الان با این وضع اقتصادی همین هم غنیمت هست

----------


## vivabarca

دوستان که میگن سربازی ندارن،پس لفظ "سرباز معلم" چیه؟فرق میکنه؟

----------


## R3Z4

> دوستان که میگن سربازی ندارن،پس لفظ "سرباز معلم" چیه؟فرق میکنه؟


کسایی که لیسانس و بالاتر دارن و گزینشیون (اعزام به خدمت) توسط اداره آموزش و پرورش انجام میشه

----------


## Special-Girl

_میدونم سوالم بی ربطه به عنوان تاپیک اما چون نمیخوام تاپیک جداگانه بزنم 
همینجا میپرسم بنظرتون امسال هم ظرفیت پذیرش فرهنگیان بالاست ؟_

----------


## R3Z4

> _میدونم سوالم بی ربطه به عنوان تاپیک اما چون نمیخوام تاپیک جداگانه بزنم 
> همینجا میپرسم بنظرتون امسال هم ظرفیت پذیرش فرهنگیان بالاست ؟_


گفتن 30 هزار معلم کم داریم پارسال 13هزارتا از انسانی و 10هزارتا از ریاضی و تجربی معلم گرفتن 
پس نتیجه میگیریم امسال مثله پارسال دانشجو نمیگیرن

----------


## Special-Girl

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط R3Z4


گفتن 30 هزار معلم کم داریم پارسال 13هزارتا از انسانی و 10هزارتا از ریاضی و تجربی معلم گرفتن 
پس نتیجه میگیریم امسال مثله پارسال دانشجو نمیگیرن


امسال ورودیای ۹۲ فارق التحصیل میشن و باالطبع ظرفیت تکمیل شده توسط اونها خالی میشه ، کلی از نیروهای رسمی هم بازنشسته میشن . یعنی ۲۳۰۰۰ نفر میتونن جای همه اونا رو پر کنن ؟ ممکنه مثل ۹۵ اصلا نیرو نگیرن ؟
ببخشید که زیاد سوال میپرسم_

----------


## R3Z4

> _
> امسال ورودیای ۹۲ فارق التحصیل میشن و باالطبع ظرفیت تکمیل شده توسط اونها خالی میشه ، کلی از نیروهای رسمی هم بازنشسته میشن . یعنی ۲۳۰۰۰ نفر میتونن جای همه اونا رو پر کنن ؟ ممکنه مثل ۹۵ اصلا نیرو نگیرن ؟
> ببخشید که زیاد سوال میپرسم_


نه احتمالش نیست معلم میگیرن غضه نخور
اما بدبخت اونی نسلیه که دهه هفتادی  معلمش باشه

----------


## farhud

دیر رسیدم فکر کنم همه انتخاب رشته هاشونو کردن، قبول شدن یا نشدن و همه چی تموم شده. ولی دوست داشتم از تجربیات خودم بگم به عنوان یک دبیر:
من تقریبا همه شرایط کار توی جامعه آموزش و پرورش (کار ستادی، تدریس در مقاطع مختلف و ..) رو تجربه کردم.

این که دانشگاه فرهنگیان چطور دانشگاهیه، خب جواب این سوال به خیلی چیزا بستگی داره.

ظرفیت سه رشته تاپ تجربی بسیار محدوده و خیلیا رو میشناسیم همه، که به امید این سه رشته سالهای متمادی از جوونیشون رو گذاشتن و نرسیدن و متاسفانه خیلیها هم هرگز نخواهند رسید به دلیل محدودیت پذیرش. 

استعداد هر کس متفاوته. شخصی رو میشناسم که میخواد برای بار چهارم کنکور بده. خب این شخص میتونست همون سال اول احتمالا بره دانشگا فرهنگیان و درسهای بسیار سبک اون دانشگاه رو پاس کنه. این طوری یه شغل تضمین شده ای داشت تو این وضعیت بیکاری. در کنارش هم میتونست یکی دو سال بشینه با خیال راحت درسهاش رو بخونه و احیانا قبول بشه توی رشته موردعلاقه ش و از فرهنگیان انصراف بده! انصراف از دانشگاه فرهنگیان جریمه داره ولی به اندازخ از دست رفتن جوونیت کمرشکن نیست!

من همچنین شخصی رو میشناسم که سال دوم تربیت معلم داروسازی قبول شد و معلمی رو کلا بیخیال شد! از این موارد به واسطه کار ستادی، زیاد دیدم. استادهایی داشتیم که الان عضو هیئت علمی دانشگاه های سراسری، آزاد و دانشگاه فرهنگیان هستند. میخوام بگم جای پیشرفت همچنان برای یه معلم چه با ادامه تحصیل توی رشته خودش چه رشته های دیگه بسته نیست!

مورد بعدی اینه که نگاه بچه ها به سه تا رشته کمی غیرواقعیه. پزشکی خوندن واقعا صبر و استفامت و تحمل زیادی میخواد. خیلیها هستن که به خاطر پول رفتن دنبال پزشکی و الان نظرشون اینه که اینقدر سختی و تلاش رو اگه توی هر رشته دیگه ای تحمل میکردن حتما میتونستن باز هم موفق بشن. موفقیت مقدار زیادی هم بستگی به تلاش و پشتکار خود آدم داره نه الزاما اون رشته ای که تو دانشگاه میخونی.

----------


## Special-Girl

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط R3Z4


نه احتمالش نیست معلم میگیرن غضه نخور
اما بدبخت اونی نسلیه که دهه هفتادی  معلمش باشه


غصه نمیخورم 
اما بنظرمن خدا به داد معلمای دهه هفتادی برسه که میخوان با دهه ۸۰ و ۹۰ روزگارشون رو سپری کنن_

----------


## loading

> دیر رسیدم فکر کنم همه انتخاب رشته هاشونو کردن، قبول شدن یا نشدن و همه چی تموم شده. ولی دوست داشتم از تجربیات خودم بگم به عنوان یک دبیر:
> من تقریبا همه شرایط کار توی جامعه آموزش و پرورش (کار ستادی، تدریس در مقاطع مختلف و ..) رو تجربه کردم.
> 
> این که دانشگاه فرهنگیان چطور دانشگاهیه، خب جواب این سوال به خیلی چیزا بستگی داره.
> 
> ظرفیت سه رشته تاپ تجربی بسیار محدوده و خیلیا رو میشناسیم همه، که به امید این سه رشته سالهای متمادی از جوونیشون رو گذاشتن و نرسیدن و متاسفانه خیلیها هم هرگز نخواهند رسید به دلیل محدودیت پذیرش. 
> 
> استعداد هر کس متفاوته. شخصی رو میشناسم که میخواد برای بار چهارم کنکور بده. خب این شخص میتونست همون سال اول احتمالا بره دانشگا فرهنگیان و درسهای بسیار سبک اون دانشگاه رو پاس کنه. این طوری یه شغل تضمین شده ای داشت تو این وضعیت بیکاری. در کنارش هم میتونست یکی دو سال بشینه با خیال راحت درسهاش رو بخونه و احیانا قبول بشه توی رشته موردعلاقه ش و از فرهنگیان انصراف بده! انصراف از دانشگاه فرهنگیان جریمه داره ولی به اندازخ از دست رفتن جوونیت کمرشکن نیست!
> 
> ...


الان یه دبیر زیست از آموزش و پرورش به طور متوسط چقد حقوق میگیره؟

----------


## loading

سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور
تکمیل ظرفیت فرهنگیان اومد

----------


## Rafolin403

خب معلم ها معمولا وقتشون ازاده میتونن کلاسای خصوصی برگزار کنن
تازشم شما میتونید دو شیفت کارکنید
اون حقوق پایه ای که به شما میدن به ازای ۲۴ساعت کار در هفته س
طبیعتا میتونید کلاسای بیشتری بگیرید و حقوق بیشتری داشته باشید
کسی که معلمه اینقده وقتش ازاده که میتونه یه کار دیگه در کنارش داشته باشه
مثلا معلم زبان میتونه کلاسایوخصوصی بگیره یا تو اموزشگاه های زبان تدریس کنه
معلمای لیسانسه زبان که سطح خوبی دارن میتونن بالای ۱۵تومن هم ساعتی کار کنن تو این اموزشگاه ها
روزی دو ساعت هم برید واسه تدریس ۷۰۰تومنی تو جیبتونه وقت زیادی ازتون نمیگیره در عین حال هنوز هم کلی وقت ازاد دارید

پ.ن: اگه از سوال طرح کردن بدتون میاد کلا معلم نشید😂😂😂

----------


## Rafolin403

البته ۱۸۰۰حقوق پایه س
دایی من با پنج سال سابقه تدریس ۲۸۰۰میگیره! یه شیفته و معلم ادبیات
کلا وقتش همیشه ازاده
سه ماه تعطیلی هم یجورایی بخور بخوابه که میتونید کار اضافه در کنارش داشته باشین!

----------


## loading

> البته ۱۸۰۰حقوق پایه س
> دایی من با پنج سال سابقه تدریس ۲۸۰۰میگیره! یه شیفته و معلم ادبیات
> کلا وقتش همیشه ازاده
> سه ماه تعطیلی هم یجورایی بخور بخوابه که میتونید کار اضافه در کنارش داشته باشین!


ممنون از توضیحاتتون.
ببخشید هر ساعت اضافه کار در آموزش و پرورش چقد حقوق داره؟

----------


## MH.FA2343

> البته ۱۸۰۰حقوق پایه س
> دایی من با پنج سال سابقه تدریس ۲۸۰۰میگیره! یه شیفته و معلم ادبیات
> کلا وقتش همیشه ازاده
> سه ماه تعطیلی هم یجورایی بخور بخوابه که میتونید کار اضافه در کنارش داشته باشین!


با چه مدرک دانشگاهی؟ لیسانس؟

----------


## MH.FA2343

> سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور
> تکمیل ظرفیت فرهنگیان اومد


کاشکی این ظرفیت ها تا کنکور سال دیگه پر نشه حداقل نصفش هم بمونه خیلی خوبه  :Y (619): 

خدااااااااااااااا به امید تو  :Yahoo (17):

----------


## Rafolin403

بله البته فرهنگیان هم نبودن از طریق ازمون استخدامی، استخدام شدن

----------


## Rafolin403

> ممنون از توضیحاتتون.
> ببخشید هر ساعت اضافه کار در آموزش و پرورش چقد حقوق داره؟


نمیدونم حدودا ۱۸-۲۰
‌من البته این اطلاعات خیلی قبل تر گرفتم نمیدونم الان اوضاع چطوره

----------


## Rafolin403

> با چه مدرک دانشگاهی؟ لیسانس؟


اره لیسانس ادبیات

----------


## MH.FA2343

> اره لیسانس ادبیات


رتبشون چقدر بوده تو کنکور؟ من دبیر میشناسم با لیسانس و 20 سال سابقه 2200 میدن! مطئنا باید داییتون رتبشون 3 یا 2 رقمی باشه که اینقدر بهشون میدن! دو رقمی بشید یا سه رقمی حقوقتون بیشتر میشه!

----------

